# Cannot play Warhammer Mark Of Chaos - Frustrated



## animal4054 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have recently purchased Warhammer Mark Of Chaos Battle March Gold Edition and have tried everything in my limited knowledge to get it to work but with no success. I can install the game with no problems, and can get round the "cannot find dvd-rom" message by changing compatibility modes. This then leads me to a flaming hammer splash screen which disappears after a few seconds, and no error message. I have tried all of the compatibility settings to run the game, run as admin, and tried various relevent patches just in case. All i have managed to acheive is a list of compatibility settings that will bypass the dvd error message but no further then the splash crashing to desktop. Mark Of Chaos came out in 2006 and runs on xp/vista (32bit) and i have windows 7 (64bit) home premium. I don't know if this is the issue. I have Warhammer Dawn Of War 2, which is much more recent, and that plays fine, although a bit slow on high end graphics settings, that said i'm thinking that my system should be up to scratch performance wise.

My System is

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 330 @ 2.13GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3893 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD, 1722 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152621 MB, Free - 87688 MB; D: Total - 152221 MB, Free - 71579 MB; 
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, NSWAA, 1.00, 123456789AB
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011, Updated and Enabled

I know it's an older game but i don't feel like giving up on it yet. Please can anyone help?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Do you by chance have any imaging software like Daemon Tools?


----------



## animal4054 (Sep 27, 2011)

I did have magic iso and knew how to use that. What do you recommend i do?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think the game is detecting that (copy protection) so I would think try to uninstall the progam and see if that helps.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

I wonder if the issue is video card related.

Warhammer: Mark of Chaos
System requirements:
Windows 2000/XP - 2.4 GHz Pentium 4 or equivalent AMD Athlon - 
512 MB RAM - 3GB HD Space - 
*128 MB Nvidia GeForce 6800/128 MB ATI Radeon 9200*


----------



## animal4054 (Sep 27, 2011)

I no longer have magic iso on my laptop, and i'm thinking it's the 64bit causing the problem or yes maybe the graphics. I don't know how to see what is causing the problem, or whether i can resolve it without getting a new tower with a dedicated graphics card. I'm having trouble seeing if i need updated drivers and where to get them from. I believe toshiba have put custom drivers on and i don't know if changing them to standard intel drivers will cause issues. Any ideas?


----------

